
Sublime Text 3 Dev Build 3127 is now out - jdoss
https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev
======
tombert
Sublime is one of the very few pieces of software I've ever paid for. While
I'm traditionally a Vim user, Sublime is a great "paste stuff into for
analysis" tool.

I am glad that the updates appear fairly regularly now!

------
Inversechi
Loving the full HDPI support

